# Humatrope or Ansamone



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey

I have been offered Humatrope but it's a lot more expensive than Ansamone which I'm currently using.

Apparently Lilly is a superior HGH, has anyone used both? Is it correct to say that you need to use more of Chinese gh to achieve comparable results to Western Pharma?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Not sure but humatrope is my favorite out of what i used, saizen pre mixed was good to, not used ansasome so cant compare.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Humatrope is superior but Ansomone is Chinese pharma it is not like hyge etc that is all UG GH...

Ansomone is a very good GH product imo


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> Humatrope is superior but Ansomone is Chinese pharma it is not like hyge etc that is all UG GH...
> 
> Ansomone is a very good GH product imo


thanks for the reply pscarb. When you use Ansamone do you run it at a higher dose than usual when not using western pharma products?

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveiep said:


> thanks for the reply pscarb. When you use Ansamone do you run it at a higher dose than usual when not using western pharma products?
> 
> thanks


No


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

Humatrope (or norditropin or genotropin, etc.) if you can afford it. Nothing wrong with ansomone, of course..... Even with the best tested chinese UGL gh, I never go results like from real pharma gh. I need to win a lottery.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> Humatrope is superior but Ansomone is Chinese pharma it is not like hyge etc that is all UG GH...
> 
> *Ansomone is a very good GH product imo*


I'm not a seasoned GH user but I know a few who are and said that bang for buck Ansomone is right up there


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

I can get both,

I use ansomone as previously said better bang for buck


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

bail said:


> I can get both,
> 
> I use ansomone as previously said better bang for buck


You used both? how would you compare the two per iu?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveiep said:


> You used both? how would you compare the two per iu?


you cannot make that comparison to be fair as they are both good, Ansomone is not a weaker GH product, until you have used it and western pharma you will not understand what i mean when i say Pharma just seems cleaner........

if GH is real GH then an IU should be the same as any other IU, the difference between something like Humatrope and Ansomone is minor as long as both are genuine......

but then i get slightly better results from Saizon than i do Geno, the difference is minute but if you are lean enough and know your body you can tell the difference but that does not mean Geno is not good far from it.....


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> you cannot make that comparison to be fair as they are both good, Ansomone is not a weaker GH product, until you have used it and western pharma you will not understand what i mean when i say Pharma just seems cleaner........
> 
> if GH is real GH then an IU should be the same as any other IU, the difference between something like Humatrope and Ansomone is minor as long as both are genuine......
> 
> but then i get slightly better results from Saizon than i do Geno, the difference is minute but if you are lean enough and know your body you can tell the difference but that does not mean Geno is not good far from it.....


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm loving Ansomone. Running at 2/3ius a day and it's def keeping me leaner and feel better on it than when I'm not on it.


----------

